# Disc brake cross/tour/commuter options? Soma Double Cross DC?



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I have done lots of searching here as well as google searches on disc brake cross or touring bikes, and I am still coming back to the Double Cross DC, but want to make sure I have considered all options before pulling the trigger.

I am looking for a steel frame, with disc mounts, rack mounts, room for fenders, and fender mounts. It will not be used for fully loaded touring. Mostly just riding around town as a commuter, or light touring.

Any opinions on the double cross, or anyone know of an alternative?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

make sure you've got your rack situation figured out, sometimes they don'y play nice w/ discs... you could always change the fork on any number of frames and go mullet


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Kona Honky Inc. I guess the Soma is frame-only? I don't think Kona sells this one as a straight-up frameset.

Wow, $1699 (CDN) for that bike... very tempting.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Salsa La Cruz, if you can still find one of the steel ones.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> make sure you've got your rack situation figured out, sometimes they don'y play nice w/ discs... you could always change the fork on any number of frames and go mullet


Good point on the rack. I already have an Axion rack, that is made for disc brakes. Currently I am using that rack on a road bike with super short chainstays, and this rack moves the panniers back far enough to not be in the way of my heels.

The mullet option would definitely open up a hole lot more frame possibilities, but my gut still says disc front and back. I might do the mullet option on a Miyata 916 that has a badly bent fork on it. A carbon fiber disc fork on that bike would look sweet...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Quick & Dirty Summary:

Soma - DC - $
Gunnar - Fastlane - $$
Independent Fabrication - Independence $$$$


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> Salsa La Cruz, if you can still find one of the steel ones.


My favorite LBS has a La Cruz, that I could get a good deal on, but it doesnt have rack mounts. I did think about it though. There is the Vaya too. Looks cool, but it doesnt quite do it for me.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

I was going to suggest the Salsa Vaya, but see that doesn't appeal to you. Personally, I really like this Brodie Ronin:

https://www.brodiebikes.com/2010/bikes/ronin.php









Oh yeah, there is also this "retro cool" GT Peace Tour that comes with fenders:

https://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Bikes/Road/Details/5966-G10PEATO-Peace-Tour

















And finally, if you want a bike fully outfitted with fenders & racks, the Kona Sutra would be a good choice:

https://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=sutra








-Paul


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't forget the Trek "Portland" -- http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/urban/portland/portland/


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been looking at the Soma Double Cross DC as well. I love the color and look of this bike. Haven't pulled the trigger yet, but it would definitely be a cool build.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for everyones input. Anything else I should consider?


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Frame/fork only...

I am going to pick up one of these Origin 8 CX700 frames. At $200 frame/fork, it'll make an a good basis for a spare parts do-all fireroad bike.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Anything else?


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

If you don't mind alloy, Kinesis do the Decade Tripster as a F&F


You can get them from CRC at the moment for A$585 which includes the DC-19 carbon fork (about A$200 by itself). Weights are under 1.8kg even for the XL frame size.


----------



## thoran (Aug 1, 2009)

Other options would be the Redline Conquest Classic, Jamis Aurora Elite, and Jamis Bosanova. All are sold as complete bikes that would likely come in at under the price of building up a Soma DC.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

*Check out the Velogi*

http://www.volagi.com/bikes/introducing-volagi™-venga-el-“braking”-all-rules-msrp-359500

Haven't seen anything quite like it. It's not cheap but unlike most of the Road Disc options out there, it's a Carbon frame with BB30 so fairly modern feature set. I'm anxious to check one out but they're not released till April.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

Jamis Aurora Elite


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

BenH said:


> http://www.volagi.com/bikes/introducing-volagi™-venga-el-“braking”-all-rules-msrp-359500
> 
> Haven't seen anything quite like it. It's not cheap but unlike most of the Road Disc options out there, it's a Carbon frame with BB30 so fairly modern feature set. I'm anxious to check one out but they're not released till April.


That thing is pretty sweet! I cant afford that much though.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

thoran said:


> Other options would be the Redline Conquest Classic, Jamis Aurora Elite, and Jamis Bosanova. All are sold as complete bikes that would likely come in at under the price of building up a Soma DC.


The Aurora Elite has been on the list too. My best riding buddy wants one, and that has been most of me shying away from it. The Bosanova is awesome! I have not seen that before. Thanks for the info, I will look into that one...


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

BenH said:


> http://www.volagi.com/bikes/introducing-volagi™-venga-el-“braking”-all-rules-msrp-359500
> 
> Haven't seen anything quite like it. It's not cheap but unlike most of the Road Disc options out there, it's a Carbon frame with BB30 so fairly modern feature set. I'm anxious to check one out but they're not released till April.


And it looks pretty sweet too.

I'll be keeping my eye on that one for sure.

Cheers BenH


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

My favorite is the Gunnar.


----------



## citizen32 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just bought the Jamis Bosanova and I'm having the Shimano Tiagras upgraded to 105's. I think that in that price range this bike fits the bill the best, but since it is a new build for 2011, I haven't talked to anyone that has actually ridden one. I guess I'm going to be the guiney pig on this one ;-)


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

BenH said:


> http://www.volagi.com/bikes/introducing-volagi™-venga-el-“braking”-all-rules-msrp-359500
> 
> Haven't seen anything quite like it. It's not cheap but unlike most of the Road Disc options out there, it's a Carbon frame with BB30 so fairly modern feature set. I'm anxious to check one out but they're not released till April.


Did not know this one, too expensive if you ask me, the design it is sweet but too expensive, for that amount of money you can go BMC for example, I was even thinking in a Canondale Bad boy with sleek tires and stuff or a SUB with all carbon components.

For 5000 bucks you can put campagnolo record instead of the dura ace for example. Nice bike, too expensive for my taste, and i like expensive stuff anyways


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

ultraman6970 said:


> Did not know this one, too expensive if you ask me, the design it is sweet but too expensive,* for that amount of money you can go BMC for example*, I was even thinking in a Canondale Bad boy with sleek tires and stuff or a SUB with all carbon components.
> 
> For 5000 bucks you can put campagnolo record instead of the dura ace for example. Nice bike, too expensive for my taste, and i like expensive stuff anyways


Can you give us some more data re a ROAD bike with Fr & Rr disc capability ?

For me, the EL version ($3.5k) would be more than adequate, but happuy to look at other things such as BMC

Cheers
Michael B


----------

